# Curved lower back?



## Sagemacd (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi

I was just wondering if anyone had some advice on excercises to creat that nice curve at the bottom of your back?

I know some of it must be down to the actual spine and I have quite a good dip in the bottom of my back already but just wondering if there was anything to target this area more?

Thanks


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Core excercises such as planks and ab work.

A good lower back excercise is to lay on the ball front ways out your hands on your temples and do forward facing sit ups.

When I do these they really harden my lower back up


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you need to stretch thruout the entire body, but the cobra or starting with half cobra should help.

i do them at 6.13.

this is a really old stretchinig vid of mine...

[video=youtube;UL8cMKVNQ0U]


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ahhh my old living room... then making the transformation to gym..


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Go down on all fours lift your leg up, like a dog peeing for 5 sets of 20 That great for your bum shape . Bet you will feel that tomorrow


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

MEEKY said:


> Go down on all fours lift your leg up, like a dog peeing for 5 sets of 20 That great for your bum shape . Bet you will feel that tomorrow


When i read the 1st few words Meeky i thought you where getting purvey.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm wondering if she means the exaggerated lower back-glutes sticking out curve many figure competitors have on stage?


----------



## Sagemacd (Jul 4, 2012)

lancashirerose said:


> I'm wondering if she means the exaggerated lower back-glutes sticking out curve many figure competitors have on stage?


Yeah that kind of look, a very obvious dip


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Sagemacd said:


> Yeah that kind of look, a very obvious dip


That curve comes from glute development, narrow waist and posing practice.


----------



## Guns &amp; Buns (Dec 30, 2011)

If you improve the shape of your glutes and work on getting that shelf like look then that will help create the look your after, also as lancashire rose said, posing will also give you that illusion. I have got that lordotic curve in my spine and have the curve you are talking about. it may look good but I cant squat properly due to this and im having physio to help straighten me out - hes teaching me how to stand properly! ha and helping correct my posture / pelvis.

To work on the shelf of your glutes you want to do kick backs on all fours with ankle weights (or without to begin with), squeezing your glute at the top. you dont need to go heavy at all, cos your back will take the weight then. All the brazilians use it exercise. type in treino de gluteo on youtube and see what the brazilians do x


----------



## IngridC (Jul 22, 2012)

I agree, glute development is key for the "illusion" of a curved lower back. Can I also suggest lean squats, performed correctly they really shape your glutes.

Lean squats: Get under the bar on the smith machine as if you were going to do a normal squat. Keep the bar racked and move your feet / legs forward (about 2-3steps), until you are slightly leaning on the bar with your traps and keep your body straight (this is suppose to be slightly uncomfortable!). Then go down as if you were doing a squat until your knees are about 90deg and come back up.

This is supposed to be relatively light, due to the angle your body is at when you go down you shouldnt go heavy.

Would have loved to post a video of this but couldnt find one sorry! Hope its clear enough!


----------

